# Defiance



## MineOwnKing (Dec 18, 2015)

My wife downloaded two and a half seasons of Defiance without commercials, so I ended just a few episodes shy of the 3rd season finale.

This is not something that I would typically watch, but being able to view it commercial free and back to back has a way of pulling a person in.

I must say I am flabbergasted by the constant changes to all characters that spring from no rhyme or reason. 

Joshua Nolan especially changes from scene to scene even within an episode.

First he was an outlaw junker, then he was a bare knuckle fighter, then a law keeper, then a soldier, then a bounty hunter, then a tracker, etc. 

I might have been able to swallow that he was a Jack of all trades, if his personality didn't also change with every scene.

One minute he's braving the wilds to save Irisa, 10 minutes later he's putting hand cuffs on her and locking her up??????

Then out of the blue he becomes MacGyver, then he's disrespectful to Deputy Tommy? WTF?

I can tolerate a certain level of lame acting and poor dialogue in the spirit of casual fun, but not multi-personality changes in characters bordering on insane without reason.

Nolan wasn't alone either. Amanda going from heroic mayor to drug addicted madam????

My best guess is that there was about 100 writers that each contributed a scene that didn't jive with any of the other writers' visions.

I don't get it. Probably had something to do with the series getting canceled. 

I'll have to get the missing episodes to get closure, but I doubt it's going to get better.


----------



## Deleted member 4265 (Dec 18, 2015)

I actually really liked the first season of Defiance. It wasn't a masterpiece or anything, but I enjoyed it. It was enjoyable, if not terribly original sci-fi fun although I hated Amanda, she was supposed to be a strong female character I guess, but she came off as so annoying. I will admit I loved Datak and Stahma Tarr. If not for them, I probably wouldn't have watched it at all.

The second season though, it just got weird and inconsistent and it went from having an enjoyable if not particularly original plot to going to weird alien tech cult stuff.

Haven't seen the third season,yet, don't know if I will.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 18, 2015)

I didn't mind the actual story and I like the sci-fi elements.

Season three is worth watching just for the story.

I think you're not alone in liking Datak and Stahma. I didn't find Stahma's rise to power to be very believable because she had played such a docile and obedient character previous to that. She even admitted to liking the fact that he might do something awful to her for disobedience.

Then she makes a turn in the opposite direction and becomes a power house crime lord with no regard for their traditions?

Again, these types of radical changes feel like different writers drawing a name out of a hat to find out which character they will write about on a certain week.

I started out liking Amanda until I realized she's been drinking nearly 4 bottles of scotch per episode and never get's drunk. ??

Straight up Scotch is not the kind of drink a normal person goes around sipping all day like coca-cola. And where does she go to get her designer outfits?


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 18, 2015)

I was sorry to see it go, fwiw. I enjoyed the show, even with the odd wanderings.


----------

